# When do you replace tackle?



## rjl2001 (Apr 20, 2008)

So I've been going through my tackle box and realized I'm not sure when some stuff should be replaced. Specifically I'm not sure about things like jig heads, spoons, soft plastics, etc. 

It seems like the paint on most of my jig heads chip pretty quickly, usually from using pliers to unhook fish. If my green or red lead head jig has a couple big chips of paint missing, is that going to lessen its usefulness? I know I could figure these things out by trial and error but I have a hard enough time trying to catch fish as it is. 

Same questions for spoons, when do they start becoming ineffective? I have a few gold and silver spoons that must be sort of corroded from saltwater over time, and the coloring is sort of dull or spotted, and some have lost the 'shine'. 

Again, wondering the same about soft plastics? Seems like after they've been in tackle box for a long time they stiffen up a little bit or lose their rubbery feeling they have when 'fresh'. Should they be left in the zip lock bags they come in? Will that have much of an effect on catching fish? Some of my plastic shrimp seem to have 'warped' from sitting in the tackle box a long time. When held up the tail has a bend or is crooked, or is missing an eye on one side, I wonder if that matters. 

Finally, for topwater plugs I have noticed the paint starts chipping off after some use, similar to the paint chipping on jig heads. I'm sure anything works best as it come out of the package, but will a few paint chips or hardened plastic, or crooked shrimp, work almost as good or would most people just buy new stuff? I'm guessing as far as hooks go, they should be replaced if they show any rust on them? Sorry if these are dumb questions.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

As far as jigheads & terminal stuff goes, I usually just replace it if most of the paint is missing/the hooks are full of rust. However, with spoons & topwaters, I use them until I lose them. A silver or gold spoon will work forever (in my experience) as long as it still has some shine to it. I just replace the split rings/hooks on my spoons & topwaters as they begin to corrode/rust. Hope that helps man.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Think about what they naturally eat. It's not picture perfect and super shiny. I use a natural lead head jig a lot. I only replace if hooks are compromised. My favorite top waters are the ones I've caught the most fish on and look the most chewed up. That's how I look at it anyway.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

My big thing is the condition of the hooks (sharp and clean) and leaders. Otherwise, some wear seems to give my artificials character (hard baits, spoons, etc). The fish don't seem to mind it.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I use colored and plain headed jigs...no difference in catching ability...so chipped heads are not a problem.

soft bodies: leave them in their bag or like I do, put them in a zip lock baggie to preserve the scent (if scented)

hard boded lures: some of mine look like they've gone thru a shredder...BUT they still catch fish. change hooks..that's about all I do.

For the spoons and such, try a brass cleaner...But after doing so...they will tarnish much faster the next time because you removed the original finish. 

When I'm playing w/ trash fish or just having fun..I use the old lures 1st.
Worse case...sell them or donate them if they just bug you by looking so old and battered.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Paint on a jig head is to attract the fisherman, not the fish. Some of my favorite lures are beat all to hell, but still catch fish. Some of my new, shiny lures can't catch a cold.
I agree that the hooks, and o-rings need to be replaced when they are rusty. Hooks should be sharpened when dull.
My dad used to take a new lure and rub it with dirt and mud to remove some of the shine before he used the lure. He was one of the best fishermen I ever knew.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

rjl2001 said:


> So I've been going through my tackle box and realized I'm not sure when some stuff should be replaced. Specifically I'm not sure about things like jig heads, spoons, soft plastics, etc.
> 
> It seems like the paint on most of my jig heads chip pretty quickly, usually from using pliers to unhook fish. If my green or red lead head jig has a couple big chips of paint missing, is that going to lessen its usefulness? I know I could figure these things out by trial and error but I have a hard enough time trying to catch fish as it is.
> 
> ...


I could paint a few of the hard baits for ya if interested. No need to toss them if they work. I build my own and paint many times a week


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

You can also clean the spoons with any type of jewelry cleaner. Believe it or not, letting them sit in soda (Coke or Pepsi) overnight will clean them as well. You wouldn't believe how acidic that stuff is. If you drop a small piece of meat in Coke and let it sit all night, most of it will be gone the next morning!


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

+1 on the hooks. If the hooks are good on the jigheads then I keep using them. Everything else just keep on using them. Some of my best topwaters dont have paint on them anymore.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

*Best time is the 'Outcast' spring and fall sale!!!!!*


----------



## rjl2001 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info and tips, this is what I was wanting to know. I won't be afraid to use some of my less pristine lures (as long as hooks are decent), and will plan on getting a hook sharpener too. Since my Penn Pursuit graphite rod just broke yesterday pulling up an average size gafftop sailcat, my fishing budget just got lower. 

When/where is the "Outcast" fall sale?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

This years is over. If you go once you will be addicted! Amazing deals.


----------

